# Golfers wedding band?



## golfchic (Nov 21, 2006)

I want to buy my fiancé a wedding band that would be comfortable so that he can wear it and not bother him while golfing.

Any suggestions??


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Get something simple and rounded on both the inside and outside. Or at least that is how my band is. It's small enough and comfertable enough that I never even think about it while playing.


----------



## alj003 (Oct 22, 2006)

my wife got mine from jareds, you should get something thats the same size all the way around, they have some that are thicker on one side and smaller on the other, but get one that is the same thickness all the way around.. it never bothers me, it just fits right in the crevace between my hand pad and my lower finger...but look there, its nice as well!!!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

A ring through his nose shouldn't get in the way of his swing...


----------

